# Error compiling samba36



## jyavenard (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

Trying to compile and install samba36 gave me link errors toward the end:

```
Compiling smbd/msg_idmap.c
Linking bin/smbd
rpc_server/netlogon/srv_netlog_nt.o(.text+0x2f96): In function `_netr_LogonControl2Ex':
: undefined reference to `wbcChangeTrustCredentials'
passdb/lookup_sid.o(.text+0x14d4): In function `sids_to_unix_ids':
: undefined reference to `wbcSidsToUnixIds'
lib/winbind_util.o(.text+0xfb): In function `winbind_get_sid_aliases':
: undefined reference to `wbcGetSidAliases'
lib/winbind_util.o(.text+0x936): In function `winbind_getpwsid':
: undefined reference to `wbcGetpwsid'
gmake: *** [bin/smbd] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba36.
*** Error code 1
```

Googling gave me nothing ; so I thought it may be something unique to my install, though I doubt that very much

System is FreeBSD 8.2


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2011)

```
pkg_add -r samba36
```


----------



## jyavenard (Dec 11, 2011)

And how is this going to fix, in any ways, the samba36 port not compiling ? (issue occurs when ADS support is added)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe conflicts with LDAP? I don't know exactly but I think that LDAP must be something near? Try remove ADS support, clean your port running 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 and try to install it again.


----------



## jyavenard (Dec 12, 2011)

I obviously require ADS otherwise I wouldn't compile it in...

The point of this post was that the samba36 port is broken..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2011)

We can't do anything about the port itself, contact the maintainer

[cmd=]make -C /usr/ports/net/samba36 maintainer[/cmd]

or file a PR for the port.


----------

